# addictive game



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

contraption is a game where you have to build a "contraption" that will take a red ball to the red area. They mentioned it on G4, then I saw it so I decided to give it a try. It starts easy, then gets super hard. I'm currently stuck on a level called unpossible

http://www.bored.com/games/play/270/Contraption.html


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

HAHA yeah Im late for work right now and Im still playing


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

wow this is addicting! ahhhh


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Proper link:

http://fantasticcontraption.com/

You can buy extra levels, access to user created levels, and make your own levels, for a small fee.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

big ball is freakin tough


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

we found this site a few weeks ago and we spent days playing with it at work. I work with a bunch of engineers, so it was right up our alley.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

can't get it to work,or someone explain how it works


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^its because your sig is to big


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

good game, its a fun time killer.









I'm stuck on "four balls" I've only been able to get one of the







balls into the end zone so far


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I took a break to let my brain rest, then just finished it. Looking at some of the other peoples creations is pretty cool too(after you've already beat said level). Some pretty inventive stuff in some of them. Then in some of them, people make a level way harder than it has to be. Looks like there are a lot of ways of beating each level.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Gaijin987 said:


> good game, its a fun time killer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was stuck on that for awhile then all the sudden it hit me and was a lot easier than i was making it.

the next one is freakin tough..end zone


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, I just killed an hour and a half on that thing!

Addicting is right!


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

its deff. a great time killer! LOL


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow
thats awesome!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3138926
Thats my best one yet haha


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3137349

I thought mine was good


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WTF!!
Thats sick...

I suck


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nevermind said:


> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3137349
> 
> I thought mine was good


Oh my god!
That too is absolutely ingenius!

Man some of you guys are absolutely amazing with the contraptions you have designed in such a short amount of time!

I wish I had you guys working in my company...
The two contraptions that I've seen posted here were complete genius.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Tell us how ya really feel P-man..haha...Yeah...good stuff...I need training.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

notaverage said:


> *Tell us how ya really feel P-man..*haha...Yeah...good stuff...I need training.


Yeah well... I guess you could say I'm mildly impressed...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Come on ppl...your playing the game for a fact...I know b/c you have all been in this thread as long as I have been playing!

Post your next level!!!

This is pretty pathetic!

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3140506


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

WTf? The things are so random. Do you guys just try it by trial and error?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

IF I had time to plot it out I owuld...I'm no engineer..thats for sure...Trial by error for me.
At first I would keep beating it until I had a good design...now its taking too long

Heres a random one...
I like going with the power. My other design was quicker but this is cooler to me anyway..

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3140985

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3141032


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

gvrayman said:


> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3137349
> 
> I thought mine was good


http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3142060
Wow thats cool how we both had totally different ideas on how to do this one


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

All my tend to have the same basic build. Here's one of mine.

Puzzle


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3142784



diddye said:


> All my tend to have the same basic build. Here's one of mine.
> 
> Puzzle


Cool...how did you konw it would come back in the screen though..once it went off the ledge?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

notaverage said:


> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3142784


Yours is quite simple there, I like my Monster Truck however









http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3143144

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3140246
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3141356
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3142471


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I needed something that would go the other direction. Here's another example(this one takes a while though). I'm interested in what other people did. Patent pending hehe

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3143124


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

The second link in my last post is how I did that one diddye

I couldn't figure out 18,19 and 20, but I got 21...

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3143826


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Here's my simple take on this one.

"Handling"


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

This is what I got for 18. You may have tried something like this you just have to move it precisely. 
tube


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

here is my coolest one by far. The last level, so I decided to do it the harder/cool way.
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3114449

then some other ones, from later levels, so dont look if you haven't got there yet and dont want to know how I did them.
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3071837
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3103062
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3111996

This one isn't mine, I was browsing other peoples stuff and its ABSOLUTELY SICK!
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3105877


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Man, I need to sleep. Great game.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i just finished it- it's crazy to see other people's designs for some


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Its the music too. Its very relaxing and zones you out. Its a fun game. The first puzzle I rotated the thing back off the ramp and it barely nudged the wheels on the bottom. I sat and watched the red ball slowly roll to the red. Took nearly 10 minutes lol


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

That was hella addicting.. I made some good ones but I keep forgetting to save..


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> This one isn't mine, I was browsing other peoples stuff and its ABSOLUTELY SICK!
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3105877


wow that was crazy


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

finished







wish there where more free levels

here are some of my favorite contraptions that I made along the way...

**Spoiler for some of the later levels**
Four Balls
Stair Climber
Back and Forth
Unpossible
Balldozer


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a few...

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3181480

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3179949

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3178703

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3178234


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

finally figured them all out...

Back and Forth
Unpossible


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Nevermind said:


> finally figured them all out...
> 
> Back and Forth
> Unpossible


God Damn, I would have never figured those out. Nice!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nevermind said:


> finally figured them all out...
> 
> Back and Forth
> Unpossible


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

it's fun when you finish it then you can go back and do different designs... this is my new back and forth

http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=3208758


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Some of you guys are RIDICULOUS!
You must have played with Kinnex as kids!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> contraption is a game where you have to build a "contraption" that will take a red ball to the red area. They mentioned it on G4, then I saw it so I decided to give it a try. It starts easy, then gets super hard. I'm currently stuck on a level called unpossible
> 
> http://www.bored.com/games/play/270/Contraption.html


AAaaahhh!

I read this at about 5pm, it's now nearly 10pm

Boobah, thats mental!!

some things

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3207594

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3209773

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3210314

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3212109

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3213570


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WLR...That last one was interesting!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3226977


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3227660


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3227945


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.bored.com/games/play/270/Contraption.html
fun


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a couple second working contraptions

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3228537

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3228524



notaverage said:


> Some of you guys are RIDICULOUS!
> You must have played with Kinnex as kids!


Dude, I'm tellin' ya!
I'm seeing pure genius here!

I'd say send some of these things into NASA for a job resume!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

some that I'm working on...

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3242089

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3242626

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3243345

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3243650


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

4 balls is one you can really do some different stuff

http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=3163664

haha apparently the game has some sort of limits in it..

Mission to Mars overly complicated

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3248518

Mission to Mars epic world ending success failure (yeah that's right)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3248551


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i got lucky

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3247398


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

this is my catapult http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3248611


----------



## Gaijin987 (Nov 14, 2006)

Boobah said:


> Mission to Mars epic world ending success failure (yeah that's right)
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3248551


Hahahaa!! that one is epic!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^ I agree lol


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

this is awesome http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3265128


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Gaijin987 said:


> Mission to Mars epic world ending success failure (yeah that's right)
> 
> http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3248551


Hahahaa!! that one is epic!








[/quote]

This one hilarious!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

the best £5 i've spent in years lol


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

since i got this on my first try, i'll post this one up.

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3312017


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it doesn't get easier than this one...

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3312658


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3313576


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn, this level was hard for me. It took me a couple hours to figure it out.
http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3325365

Check out this one I found. (It's not mine)
http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=1191245


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

when you finish go back and see how simply you can do some levels

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3331197

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3330405

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3331371

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3331423


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

As simple as I could get it

Direct hit on Mars









http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3331497

Even simpler lol

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3331730

Boobah I love this one of yours
http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=3330405


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks









http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3333265


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

This game is gonna live on forever..


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is two of mine

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3364777

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3368537


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

This one is kind of fun. http://www.bored.com/games/play/270/Contraption.html


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

four balls
http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=3488318

Unpossible
http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=1780063

Around the bend
http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=2007398

U turn
http://fantasticcontraption.com/?designId=3489143

i came up with all the designs my self


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

over complicated

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3609139

http://FantasticContraption.com/?designId=3609913


----------

